# (Video) 2014 Westminster KC Havanese Best of Breed



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

If anyone would like to see the video of the Havanese judging at the 2014 Westminster Kennel Club show here it is:






Any forum members show?

*Results*

*Best pf Breed*
GCH Harbor's Sky-Blue Pink 
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TS 09241201
Date of Birth: October 26, 2011
Breeder: Connie Field & Harry Bennett
Sire: Ch Harbor's Out Of The Pink
Dam: GCH Harbor's It Had To Be Me
Owner: Connie Field & Harry Bennett & Barbara Call

*Best of Opposite Sex*
GCH Bellatak Vallee's Maximum Dream 
Sex: Dog
AKC: TS 11739801
Date of Birth: July 27, 2012
Breeder: Kathy Patrick
Sire: GCH Bellatak Mcdreamy
Dam: Ch Bellatak My Funny Valentine
Owner: Kathy Patrick

*Select*
GCH Wynmark's Wembley Wee Bonnie Lass 
Breed: Havanese
Sex: Bitch
AKC: TS 04690503
Date of Birth: May 21, 2011
Breeder: Fredith Holt & Maria Lacarra
Sire: Ch Wincroft's American Hero
Dam: Ch Wynmark's First Act-Carmen
Owner: Maxine Freifeld & David Cloyd

*Select*
GCH Peluito's Papi Chulo 
Sex: Dog
AKC: TS 05742402
Date of Birth: July 06, 2011
Breeder: Arlene Etzig
Sire: Ch Askin Geek In The Pink
Dam: Ch Peluito's Hermoso Bouquette
Owner: Arlene Etzig & Lynn Curtis

*Award Of Merit*
GCH Los Perritos-Shallowbrook Heir I Am 
Sex: Dog
AKC: TR 60803801
Date of Birth: February 02, 2007
Breeder: Clarke Ambrose & Joan Ambrose & Lynn Nieto
Sire: Ch Los Perritos Wee Pantaloons
Dam: Ch Los Perritos Laredo
Owner: Clarke & Joan J Ambrose & Lynn Nieto

*Award of Merit*
GCH Yup's Malibu Dream 
Sex: Dog
AKC: TS 08081901
Date of Birth: July 27, 2011
Breeder: Janet Birdsall & David Stout
Sire: GCH Yup's N Mylad It's Complicated
Dam: Ch Yup's You Had Me At Hello
Owner: Elizabeth O'Meara & Janet Birdsall & David Stout

*Award of Merit*
GCH Qbin's Strictly Confidential At Enginuity 
Sex: Dog
AKC: TS 02655901
Date of Birth: January 20, 2011
Breeder: Candy Gaudry
Sire: Ch Qbin's S'more Of Enginuity RN
Dam: Ch Pocopayaso's Flirt In A Skirt
Owner: Arlene Liebing & Alissa Welling

*Open Dogs*

1/W	Rockhurst's Theodore 
Sex: Dog
AKC: TS 06307702
Date of Birth: June 05, 2011
Breeder: Elizabeth Obrecht
Sire: Ch Ashtone's Lil Prince Rockhurst
Dam: Ch Ashtone's Magic At Rockhurst

2/R Devitas Kasino Royale 
Sex: Dog
AKC: TS 16179305
Date of Birth: February 06, 2013
Breeder: Claudia DeVita
Sire: Ch Twins Son Of Freedom
Dam: Ch Fairwinds Fame And Fortune Devita
Owner: Claudia Devita & Connie Banitt & Kacie Davis


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I watched it streaming live on my computer they day it was on. Loved it. I might just watch it again.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I watched the clip. Thank you for posting it on here! So many beautiful dogs. My boy's dad got an award of merit so it was fun to see him! And then look at my boy who is quite the little messy guy! Reminds me that I need to order a CC brush...


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for posting! Been hoping that someone would post it soon.


----------

